# Labor prices in central fl.



## OTB (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a GC who recently started to get into the buildback side of insurance work. I am looking to get market prices broke down into hang, finish and texture( both orange peel and knock down) These prices should reflect labor only with no tear out necessary.

Thanks


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

ive been finishing in Central Florida for 20 years.

production work prices are as follows. 

Hang- 4.50-6.50 per sheet
Finish- 5.00-8.00 per sheet
Spray- 2.00-3.00 per sheet

these are not remodel prices, those are significantly more.
average "small" job prices for jobs under 20-30 sheets are 10.00-20.00 per sheet for hang or finish, with usually a $200 minimum for spray

patches run $75-150 each patch, with spray.

HTH,
let me know if you need a hanger/finisher/sprayer, i have lots of references
Chris


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hanging - 8-10 bd
Finish - 10-15- bd
Spray - 2 - 4 - bd

All depends on type of job, and this is for quality work doing it ourselves, no subbing.


----------

